

Another jQuery knob plugin - reddiculon
http://www.domitable.com/static/side-projects/jquery-plugins/knobRot/demo.html
I'm new to this site but a work colleague suggested I should post this here after showing me the other jQuery knob plugin earlier today.<p>knobRot is completely different in its implementation.  It uses sprite sheets which can be generated with KnobMan or any other design / animating package.<p>The interaction is click-and-drag based, and can be either horizontal or vertical.  It has center detenting (with configurable snap threshold), and can be configured to have any number of steps in any range of numbers.<p>It even works in IE.<p>If you do manage to spot any bugs, feel free to add them to my issue tracker here: https://github.com/AlexanderParker/knobRot
======
acoyfellow
These seem much more user friendly. They remind me of some of the DJ/audio
software knobs I've peeked at.

~~~
reddiculon
Thanks, that was sort of what I was getting at. I'm building a browser based
synth (not quite ready yet), and these are for it.

